# Game 54: Cavs @ Heat (2/24 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, February 24, 2013 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:manbearpig: JAM!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cavs start out hot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugly start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2Wade on the cut!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD getting bitched by Tristan Thompson....yep...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2UD?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ alley oop


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2James!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice ball movement


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333

great ball movement so far for the Heat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Waiters, jesus


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2UD

sick pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD with the jam!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

haslem having a good game. LBJ dunking everywhere


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Everyone involved early. Good stuff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

Wow, that was deep


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

haha chalmers...i bet he tries that again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RIO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick D by Cole on Kyrie


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow NoNo. Way to defend on Irving.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

33-20 after 1

Sick ball movement all quarter long. Finished the quarter on a 14-2 run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep, NoCo said NoNo on that Kyrie move


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was in the bathroom, who hit the last 3?

EDIT: Oh, Shan3!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

we r on fyyyaaa


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

TRAY!

Raining triples.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333

Impossible to guard this team when both Ray and Shane are hitting 3's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade J


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice J Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Speights always put up good numbers against us while he was in Philly.

Both of those Grizzlies trades this season are head scratches.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful call. ****ing Violet Palmer...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** YOU VIOLET PALMER.

How do you rob Wade of that beautiful move, especially when it's clearly the WRONG call?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Missed it, but shes a terrible ref, so not surprised


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Speights always put up good numbers against us while he was in Philly.
> 
> Both of those Grizzlies trades this season are head scratches.


$$$


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why does LBJ ever shoot tech freebies...sigh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad brick on the tech Bron...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're falling apart a bit here


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's looking a little worn out. Fourth game in five nights will do that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Mario?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible PUTIT Wario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're parading the ball to the net now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a good quarter...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Waiters 5 for 5. Having himself a Nick Young of a night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Wario...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great Wario pass. :nonono:

We've seen that exact one so many times. He's so bad at bounce passes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeJam


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

What a run this is


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lelayin


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron's fast


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bahah Rio 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's a-me! MMMMMMArio!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

TROLLBRON


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

64-46 at the half

At one point this was a 7 point game, seems like 10 seconds later it was back up over 15 :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We suck at playin gwith leads


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We keep lulling when we get up big.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ2Mario 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waitiers....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Heat now 10-13 from 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SHAN333333

That was a pretty tough one too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade has to anticipate Irving's crosses better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat look great, then they get around that 15-20 point lead and it all falls apart for 3 or 4 possessions.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wario...

Loving Bosh's shotblocking lately.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sucking now


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

ahah what a layup


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: WOW


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awkward jumper by Ray,

Great scoop by LeBron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Getting tight here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow, we love giving up leads


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Hahahaha chalmers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No foul on Lebron? 

Of course, Violet Palmer was the baseline official there...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. CJ. Miles.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarassing third quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-81 after 3

Wow, what an awful quarter. Up 22 and we head into the 4th down 1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

From up 18 to down 1 like that.

Absolute crap from Miami there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is beyond dogshit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron starts fourth on the bench. Wise move (4th game in 5 nights).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're running out of legs.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

these things happen so quickly


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. They're getting everything they want and making it look easy.

Birdman, bro. :nonono:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

28 to 6 run yikes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're doubling us 42-21 this half. :eek8:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What is this offense? LeBron's just standing near halfcourt while Wade and others were floundering.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's so easy for them right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're screwed. How embarassin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell has happened to the offense? Very little movement and they cant hit anything.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Get Birdman off the floor. What was that on the Waiters drive? My god this is all so sad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

how the hell did Wade get that to him?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you Battmaster!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I thought it was a jumpball then battier shoots a 3 lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade and1!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

****


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was about to go off on Wade for ignoring a wide-open LeBron. My bad, sir.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade

great cut and great find


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great cut Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Airball falls in teammates hand. Fortunately this one wasn't immediately put back like so many before.

Big 3 before that from Shane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!!

Completely owned this quarter!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Shane Battier is so important for us.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade is on fireee


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WADE JAM IN YOUR FACE CLEVELAND


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 big free throws by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good work Rio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 109-105

Nice come from behind win, in a game that was heading to a really, really frustrating loss.

Wade was insane in the 4th. Shane also hit a huge 3 in the 4.

Lebron was kind of human tonight, but still had 28 and 8.

Good to get this 4 in 5 out of the way. Even better to go 4-0 through it.


----------

